# felt z65 - worth it?



## montage (31 Jan 2009)

Hmmm been riding my felt z65(http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/Cycle/7/Felt_Z65_2008/5360032875/) for 2 months now and love it....but recently had it slagged off by an "expert"

Was this money well spent? - it seems to be to me which is what matters as I love the bike to bits.

Also, if anything was to be upgraded, what would you recommend first?


----------



## punkypossum (31 Jan 2009)

What was it slagged off for? Looks like a nice bike! Anyway, if you love it, that's the main thing and then it was definitely money well spent!!!!


----------



## montage (31 Jan 2009)

something about the geometry of the frame being relaxed....but to a great length!


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2009)

Sounds like you met an "Up his own arse" type of expert. 

If you are happy with the bike, why bother upgrading anything? Wait till bits wear out and then if you feel like it replace them with something better. Tyres would be an obvious choice and further down the line you might want to fit a better wheelset, but I wouldn't loose any sleep over it.


----------



## jayce (31 Jan 2009)

as above if you like it then its a fine bike no matter who says what . ive never riden a felt but the name is very well known so no worries


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Jan 2009)

Forgot to add to my post, the spec on that bike is terrific value for money, Ultegra SL throughout and carbon seat stays. Back in the nineties a TdF contender would have bitten your hand off for something like that.


----------



## Blue (31 Jan 2009)

montage said:


> something about the geometry of the frame being relaxed....but to a great length!



Frame geometry is meant to suit the use of the bike - there is no such thing as good or bad as such.

If you were looking for a bike that you could ride in comfort and get up to a decent speed now and again it would look like the perfect machine. If you wanted to ride on the drops at TT speeds all day long it may not be so good.

If it suits your purpose, which seems to be the case, the experts opinion isn't worth a pint of piss.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (31 Jan 2009)

Expert? What a c0ck!


----------



## Steve Austin (31 Jan 2009)

looks a great bike to me. I would be very happy to own one. 

Might not get used much though as i ride a carbon TCR mostly, but the Felt looks good to me


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2009)

Ivan Ardon said:


> Expert? What a c0ck!


+1 The bike looks great to me and if you like that is all that matters.


----------



## secretsquirrell (31 Jan 2009)

I have two felt bikes, a f4 and f35, felt bikes are great, stiff and very responsive. I would be very proud to own that bike and at that price a bargin!


----------

